# A visit to the MSC



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

One or two people on here have mentioned the ferry that goes up and down the MSC on summer weekends. A few of us have been on it, many haven't but would probably like to. Personally, I could stand another trip, especially if I could spend it listening to the reminiscences of a group of old sea-dogs. Soooo.....

If we could agree a date, would any of you like to go on one of the ferry trips as a group?

(I was actually thinking that if we got enough ex-MSC staff and seamen together that we _might_ be able to get some privileged access to places if we smile sweetly at Peel and Mersey Ferries and promise them some publicity)

Brian.


----------



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

Good idea Brian - let's see how the comments pan out.


----------



## Frank77 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Brian and Tony, any dates in mind, sounds fun.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Brian,

I would love to give it a go but I live in Dover now and I only come up to Manchester these days for funerals. What time of the year do the trips run.?

I see that you are from Ashton under Lyne, I was born and bred not far away in Openshaw and went to sea in 1952 on all kinds of ships and finished up here in Dover on the ferries finishing in 1988.

I was up in Manchester for a funeral a few years ago staying with my old uncle in Audenshaw and he took me around the Portland Basin Museum, very interesting. I suppose you have been there. I see that you were a railway driver, most of my family worked at Gorton Tank before it closed and my brother worked all his life on the railways as an Electrician based at Manchester Piccadilly.

Best regards........Alec Sheldon.


----------

